# 2014 R-Line Beetle, fender audio and new head unit



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't been around these forums for a couple years. I'm considering upgrading the stereo in my '14 r-line beetle to something with car play.

My local dealer couldn't answer many questions about this, and I'm no car audio pro, but does anyone know what, if any, issues could be caused by using a 3rd party head unit with the fender audio system? Would it interfere with any other functionality (bluetooth, car alarm, etc)? I have the VW stereo with nav and a 20gb internal drive (I forget the model number), but I'd really like to have car play. Last I knew, the latest head units with car play weren't backwards compatible with VW cars before 2016.

Can anyone help with specifics? I tried searching "beetle car play" and I only saw a similar question of mine from early 2016.

Thank you!


----------



## arvin911 (Mar 23, 2018)

I was also looking for better options to install a stereo that had the car play or android auto , and found 2 options for original stereo :

https://eurozonetuning.com/products...fit-kit-w-apple-carplay?variant=6376363851804
MIB 2 

and the other aftermarket in found crutchfield , but the bad thing for the stereo after factory have to obtain necessary accessories for you stereo to operate the steering controls of the steering wheel, the satellite radio and the gps antenna etz.

https://www.crutchfield.com/Car/outfitmycar/mycar.aspx
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DDX9904/Kenwood-Excelon-DDX9904S.html?search=android+auto

Smartphone Features:

Android Auto compatible (requires wired USB connection to your phone)
Apple CarPlay compatible (requires wired USB connection to your phone)
built-in Bluetooth with dual phone connection for hands-free calling and music streaming
display and command of select music, navigation, and other apps with iPhone and Android
Pandora and Spotify control with iPhone and Android
Siri Eyes Free control for select iPhones
built-in iPod, iPhone, and iPad control and rapid Android charging via USB port

Hope this works for you


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

FWIW, In my '17 I dont like the CarPlay implementation as much as the regular bluetooth connection. With CarPlay you have to plug it in and unplug it when you leave. With bluetooth I dont even have to remove the phone from my pocket. And the Bluetooth works flawlessly. But if your into hands free voice texting, CarPlay is great.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

If you use an interface like a Maestro RR then you can use an aftermarket radio and retain all the factory options. Pretty simple install really.


----------

